

Real Blogs Don't Have Interstitial Ads - solipsist
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/25/real-blogs-dont-have-interstitial-ads/

======
some1else
Real Blogs Don't Have Six Hour Meetings To Kill A Nagging Feature Which May Or
May Not Have Been Bestowed Upon Them By Their New Corporate Overlords.

TechCrunch is a real blog either way. However, this article could be more of a
useful tutorial on dodging bullets and shifting blame, than a post I'd expect
from Arrington.

------
noibl
_So far my internal requests for more information have been ignored._

So who are you to be writing posts about it then? Maybe you need an anonymous
tipster within TC to deliver the scoop.

------
jdp23
Looks like Dell is really getting their money's worth for that ad. Do you
think the salespeople put it in writing that Dell would get an Arrington
"news" article featuring the video? Or was it just a "nudge nudge wink wink"
kind of thing?

------
atgm
"They aren’t as bad as the ridiculous ads that float over the text you’re
trying to read, but they are in the same ballpark."

The ads I really detest are the ones that are in the background on the margins
on either side of the content; when you go to click the window to make it
active for some reason, you end up clicking on an ad.

~~~
some1else
I like the part where the ad doesn't show up because I've blocked it.

------
goombastic
Ok, here is how it works. Many "real blogs" have an agenda. They don't need
ads. Maybe it's a friend's product they review, or an opinion they post, as
long as they have an influence on you, ads aren't needed. Ads are for when
your audience is so large that you don't have a single message that
reverberates with all of them or a significant percentage of them. Ads are
also good if you might want to change positions about an issue/product/agenda
later.

A nice little trick next time you read anything. Identify all the proper nouns
in a passage, compile up the adjectives as well and take a fresh look at the
whole article.

------
revorad
Is it just me or has there been an uptick in the number of TC stories on the
HN frontpage?

